# Toned down villagers



## loreiid (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey did any of you guys notice that villager personalities have been 'toned down'? like snooties arent mean (not that much) and crankies arent as intense?

Does anyone like it better this way, whats your opinion?


----------



## daiyuflower (Jan 27, 2015)

Yup, this is definitely true for New Leaf.  I remember playing the original Gamecube version and the snooties were really pretty unpleasant.  I kind of like it better this way...everyone is friendlier.


----------



## Mkay (Jan 27, 2015)

New Leaf definitely toned it down. I actually miss the sassy personalities and dialogue the GC villagers had.


----------



## Splinter (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah the villager personalities are very tame compared to the older games I especially liked how they were in the first game, they should work on making them more like that for the next one.

The grumpy ones in the first game used to make me lol at how furious at you they used to get.


----------



## tokkio (Jan 27, 2015)

Well I haven't actually played older AC series, but I've seen screenshots of them and yeah the cranky and snooty types were more intense back then hahah but I guess it'd be cool if the the crankies were the same..


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 27, 2015)

The animals were downright mean in WW sometimes. LOL. I like the nicer personalities for some of them, but "snooty" and "cranky" villagers aren't really so snooty and cranky, are they?


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Jan 27, 2015)

I think Crankies are more relaxed in this game, but I still think that they talk pretty directly to the player and villagers.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 27, 2015)

Mhm. I've noticed Resetti and Phylis being nicer too. I don't care too much but I do prefer them being meaner. It was more funny to me. XD

Maybe they're being nicer because you're the Mayor now.


----------



## maarowak (Jan 27, 2015)

I like the snooties better in this game? Though I miss the crankies being actually cranky and then warming up to you and stuff haha


I think peppies are more peppy than ever in NL though


----------



## tokkio (Jan 27, 2015)

honestly i find the snooty and cranky dialogues to be interesting hahah you can use them irl when you want to be sassy or smth

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shimmer said:


> Mhm. I've noticed Resetti and Phylis being nicer too. I don't care too much but I do prefer them being meaner. It was more funny to me. XD
> 
> Maybe they're being nicer because you're the Mayor now.



yeah resetti and phylis got nicer... i read somewhere on another site that a person actually cried because of resetti in the older games hahah (of course bc she was young at the time)...


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 27, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Maybe they're being nicer because you're the Mayor now.



I think that's true. They're kissing butt now in hopes of staying on our good side.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 27, 2015)

I feel like the Normals were "dreamier" and more introspective in WW and CF too.


----------



## Karminny (Jan 27, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> The animals were downright mean in WW sometimes. LOL. I like the nicer personalities for some of them, but "snooty" and "cranky" villagers aren't really so snooty and cranky, are they?



TRUEEE I would get so mad at Rasher when he talked to me bc of how cranky he was


----------



## Milleram (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah, the snooties and crankies definitely do seem nicer in ACNL. In some ways I like it better. It makes the game more pleasant. But in some ways it also makes all the different personalities seem less diverse overall.


----------



## loreiid (Jan 27, 2015)

I loved the crankies and how they were basically old men who are angry and grumpy and then you warm up to them. I found that rlly cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -



amye.miller said:


> Yeah, the snooties and crankies definitely do seem nicer in ACNL. In some ways I like it better. It makes the game more pleasant. But in some ways it also makes all the different personalities seem less diverse overall.



I definitely agree with that. I feel like the personalities dont really stand out as much like in older games. It adds to the calmness if the game, but maybe its just lack of dialogue?


----------



## PinkWater (Jan 27, 2015)

They're probably toned down as to not offend/scare younger players, ala Resetti being removed/toned down. Even the normals were brutal in ACGC when you pissed them off.


----------



## Classygirl (Jan 27, 2015)

The normals really were never and still aren't extremely sweet. I think that is why some not all but some peppies are way like little girl over the top all a Bluebear. Mostly the normals usually want your money, they want to sell you things they have always been a little money hungry to earn thier friendship level you have to pay the highest actual bell price in the beginning, not sure anyone else noticed this. I also found in City Folk, I never ran into redundant dialogue, it's like there are only so many things they can say one on one, but I have heard some of the strangest inter villager dialogues, which makes me think more time was spent on how different characters would interact with each other, and they do talk a lot if you let them...I've heard some strange things sometimes though but it's usually inside houses if one on one.


----------



## Candy_Rose (Jan 27, 2015)

I like how some of them were toned down, but I sort of miss how the crankies and snooties would start off rude, but then warm up to you over time and become nicer.   

One thing I've noticed about the normal types was that in GC, they appear to have lower self esteem than the other personality types, but in later games, they seem to like themselves more and come out of their shells.  

I really want to see in a future game, the normals start off really shy, but as you get to know them more, they open up to you more and become your close friend, with whom they truly show their true selves.


----------



## pocky (Jan 27, 2015)

not just mean characters
Balther's personality was toned down a lot too and he was always nice


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 27, 2015)

pocky said:


> not just mean characters
> Balther's personality was toned down a lot too and he was always nice



I miss when Balthers would freak when you brouht him bugs... /:
Everyone got perosnality checked, espically meaner characters. I remember that I got a letter from Eloise that was extremely hateful and I still carry that grudge.


----------



## loreiid (Jan 27, 2015)

pocky said:


> not just mean characters
> Balther's personality was toned down a lot too and he was always nice



Also very true! ^^ There were a lot of changes in new leaf with the characters overall i think.


----------



## Karminny (Jan 27, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I miss when Balthers would freak when you brouht him bugs... /:
> Everyone got perosnality checked, espically meaner characters. I remember that I got a letter from Eloise that was extremely hateful and I still carry that grudge.



I wish Blathers would go on and on about useless info when you completed a dinosaur exhibit...


----------



## daiyuflower (Jan 27, 2015)

Karminny said:


> I wish Blathers would go on and on about useless info when you completed a dinosaur exhibit...



Yes, I miss when he used to tell you about the thing you were donating.  For someone named "Blathers" he doesn't really blather much anymore...


----------



## Eirrinn (Jan 27, 2015)

I wish the snooty an crankies were a bit meaner but ohwell
I like it that peppy's (even more so rosie) are super hyper


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 27, 2015)

Karminny said:


> I wish Blathers would go on and on about useless info when you completed a dinosaur exhibit...



I think he _still_ talks too much. I wish he'd talk even less. LOL


----------



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

*I want to see the mean personality more in them lol , it add more shock factor and fun I guess ?*


----------



## Goop (Jan 28, 2015)

Personally, I wish they'd just return the crankies to their original crankiness. It's what made them my favourite villagers, up until New Leaf, when Smug and Lazy became my favourites because of their senses of humor. I still love the crankies, but the way they were in the past were far more endearing to me than they are now. Now, they just seem blunt.​


----------



## olivetree123 (Jan 28, 2015)

pretty much everyone's personality was watered down in new leaf tbh


----------



## oreo (Jan 28, 2015)

Mkay said:


> New Leaf definitely toned it down. I actually miss the sassy personalities and dialogue the GC villagers had.



Same here. :c


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah. I miss the way they used to talk. Crankies in particular as I loved their personality in previous games. It's like the don't live up to their personality anymore but orwell I guess. Not much you can do about it :/


----------



## estypest (Jan 28, 2015)

I noticed this about 3 mins in, it was so disappointing waah. They really are all quite toned down. I had to deliver a package to Deirdre, I accidentally opened it .. so I gave it to her and waited to get told off/have her angry at me opening it.. Nope, just a "thanks Lady E!" Uh? How about when a villager would ask you something and it you tried to pick the "safe" option they would usually get offended ahah. (Oh and I miss the conversations between villagers too, only see them by pushing villagers together trapped by holes until they talk. GAH!).


----------



## Karminny (Jan 28, 2015)

estypest said:


> I noticed this about 3 mins in, it was so disappointing waah. They really are all quite toned down. I had to deliver a package to Deirdre, I accidentally opened it .. so I gave it to her and waited to get told off/have her angry at me opening it.. Nope, just a "thanks Lady E!" Uh? How about when a villager would ask you something and it you tried to pick the "safe" option they would usually get offended ahah. (Oh and I miss the conversations between villagers too, only see them by pushing villagers together trapped by holes until they talk. GAH!).



I like to do that too... but once I pushed Dizzy into one and he was really sad afterwards and I felt bad bc he's my fave... And yea same with the conversations... I've seen close to none in NL... the only memorable one was between Midge and Dizzy.


----------



## Zane (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes I noticed this pretty early on in the game and honestly it annoys me a lot. Snooty and cranky personalities were like my favorites (cranky especially) because they were so different from the other personalities and now they're just sooo lukewarm. They almost never say anything that could even be called cranky or snooty (except occasionally in conversations with other villagers, but hardly ever when you're talking to them). It's cool that they're being nice n all, but to me it was more rewarding in previous games when their niceness was more infrequent.  ?\_(ツ)_/? lol


----------



## budewarmin (Jan 28, 2015)

Sometimes I wish that the personalities were like before acnl, but then I would probably want to kick my snooties off a cliff...


----------



## katronsensei (Jan 28, 2015)

This makes me kind of sad... I hate that Resetti was toned to, and in my opinion too much... They kind of took away what made him him and why I enjoyed him. I guess I'm weird, but he use to make mme laugh in the old games. Now he is still kind of amusing, but not so much.l Now days i button smash to see how big I can get that number to go. lol. 

Umm besides that I loved Fang. I loved him soooo much. I still love him, but he's not the same fang. 

in general, I think they toned it down waaaay to much. Like, I find it a tiny bit sad that people can't supposely handle a ai just being a tad bit mean. To me it wasn't that bad and I played it when I was freaking 8 or something (I'm 19 now).


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 28, 2015)

It's kind of sad that Animal Crossing GameCube's normal villagers are nicer than the New Leaf snooties


----------



## Maverick215 (Jan 28, 2015)

I feel the same thing about Resetti.  But I get why they toned him down.  In Wild World (the only other game I've played) some of the stuff he said was kinda messed up, especially coming from such a 'cute' game.  While I'm glad that he doesn't yell at you for an eternity if you reset, it kinda killed his character a bit for me.

I'm just trying to look at him not flipping out as much as a form of character development, because iirc, in Wild World he mentioned having high blood pressure and that his doctor said he needs to chill out.  So seeing him more chill is kind of like him mastering his short temper (and blood pressure) over the years since the earlier games.

But still, Resetti just ain't the same without him giving everyone a hard time for resetting.


----------



## Xita (Jan 28, 2015)

I kinda like it in some ways. I didn't dislike Crankies or Snooties nearly as much this time around. Crankies even became my favorite personality.

I think the important characters is where I have issues. I really disliked how Phyllis was so watered down in this game. Her contrast to Pelly was one of the more amusing things in the series. Phyllis just seems kinda "meh" rather than being mad at you for no reason like always (and I enjoyed that.).

Oh but I did like that you could just ignore Resetti completely. Making him optional was a good decision in my opinion.


----------



## Karminny (Jan 29, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I think he _still_ talks too much. I wish he'd talk even less. LOL



What?!? Well, I'll give you a point... He is a bit pushy (Is that the word)... There's something about him that I don't like about the way he speaks, but I don't know what it is...


----------



## Winkyccat (Jan 29, 2015)

I wish they were back to the way they were the dialogue is terrible in this game but everything else is much beter...
I miss when they had the little in (parenthesis talk where they say something mean)
I do like how you can make resetti optional though because he would always ask me to say something and even if I copied it exactly he wouldn't let me play and I would have to restart


----------



## Rasumii (Jan 29, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Maybe they're being nicer because you're the Mayor now.



This is the only reason I will accept the toned down personalities of this game. Uchi and Cranky villagers respect power.


----------



## ellienoise (Jan 30, 2015)

Rasumii said:


> This is the only reason I will accept the toned down personalities of this game. Uchi and Cranky villagers respect power.


 I read that they cut off a lot of dialogue and sass because kids would get upset at the yelling and meanness, also surveys showed that most of them skipped through long dialogues, which also explains why blathers doesn't give cute descriptions when you donate stuff and why they cut back the backstory of the clerks. 
I undertand that nintendo has to cater for their marketing target,  but I do miss it greatly, specially blather's descriptions and phyllis sassy comments :/


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 30, 2015)

Brewster was toned down too. The biggest change I don't like is the peppies. In Wild World when they wore your shirt, they'd say it's hideous, and they must have seen your name and got it, not realizing how aweful it actually looks, but in New Leaf, they talk about how awesome it looks, and if you can believe it they're actually wearing YOUR design, as if you're this creative genius. Eh, it's just part of the changes they made. What gripes me is how easy it is to get a perfect town now. I struggled and struggled and struggled to finally get it in Wild world, and after a month of not even trying in New Leaf I had a perfect town! WAY too easy now, same with the rare fish too easy to get!


----------



## Miss_March (Jan 30, 2015)

I remember the cranky villagers in GC would yell at me for staying up late like I mean really get angry and the snooty ones were just well a certain word you can't type. Anicotti a peppy was soooooo mean I actually hated her. My AC day was ruined if i had to see or talk to Anicotti. But it was more enjoyable because it made me love the nice ones more, I still liked the cranky ones they were just funny when they'd yell at me, kinda like my AC dad XD I really do miss GC AC and I'm thinking about finding my old card and getting back into business with my weird little hat ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



pika62221 said:


> Brewster was toned down too. The biggest change I don't like is the peppies. In Wild World when they wore your shirt, they'd say it's hideous, and they must have seen your name and got it, not realizing how aweful it actually looks, but in New Leaf, they talk about how awesome it looks, and if you can believe it they're actually wearing YOUR design, as if you're this creative genius. Eh, it's just part of the changes they made. What gripes me is how easy it is to get a perfect town now. I struggled and struggled and struggled to finally get it in Wild world, and after a month of not even trying in New Leaf I had a perfect town! WAY too easy now, same with the rare fish too easy to get!


I worked my butt off on a perfect town in GC just to see Farley and it never happened  it's so easy to get everything now I caught like 8 coelacanths one day in a row I was like this isn't even fun -_-


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah, a lot of the personalities are tamed compared to past games.

I guess this was because of complaints from soccer moms or something. (Kinda within the same vain of Resetti)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 30, 2015)

Everything has become easier and toned down. Just look at Resetti and Phyllis.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> It's kind of sad that Animal Crossing GameCube's normal villagers are nicer than the New Leaf snooties


Yeah, that's actually pretty sad.


----------

